
“Failure to report a crime” - marvindanig
https://meduza.io/en/feature/2016/06/24/russia-s-state-duma-just-approved-some-of-the-most-repressive-laws-in-post-soviet-history
======
woodandsteel
There is a great deal wrong with the US. But let us not forget that things are
much, much worse in Putin's Russia.

